# Egg hunt



## Spear (May 8, 2016)

I think that one of my hens has started to hide her eggs.
Three of my six ladies are laying and have been so very nicely in the nest boxes however the past few days I've only been getting 2 eggs in the nest box. I thought nothing of this as they are still young and egg laying can be erratic at this age, but this morning I heard one of them singing the egg song and when I looked out the window I saw her standing in the garden on the far side from the nest box... so now I suspect that she has decided to be laying under the bushes there.
Silly bird to suddenly try to hide her eggs from me!

Oh could it be that I make no secret of collecting the eggs that she feels now that she should hide them from me?


----------



## Spear (May 8, 2016)

Well went out to have a look and couldn't find any eggs...
I wonder what she is playing at...?


----------



## Spear (May 8, 2016)

Turns out she was cooking up a nice surprise for me:



A DOUBLE YOLKER:


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I had a Jersey who always laid double yolkers. Her sister will be 9 in a few months and finally the crows left her egg in the nest. I am amazed she still lays. I also found an egg in the nest that did not belong to those 6 girls who use the nests-because it is Polish looking. So I think that one of the Creveceours from the other flock laid it in there.


----------



## SunshineAcre (Apr 14, 2016)

We had the same problem with our Easter Egger. Over the last 6 months she has made about 5 different nests. We have an acre of property she used to free range. Our biggest find was 29 of her eggs! Now she is penned in and it has helped!


----------

